# Tucker's vacation in Idaho



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

We just got back from a great time in Idaho, visiting family and exploring the beautiful mountain country. I took my new camera, (thanks Karen, Sally, and others for such helpful input and advice on cameras!) I love the new camera, a Panasonic DMZ-ZS7 with Leica lens! Some of my photos won't downsize on the Forums link, though...

Anyway, Tucker had a blast running, exploring, and getting good and dusty! 

One of the photos of him is in the cabin window, looking outside. The camera did a great job!

The last photo in this post is of him running, zoomed in from a loooong way distant; not the clearest because of that, but very good, still, I thought.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

And, some more...the last one is after his bath, of course! Ha!

We explored around some abandoned mines, as well.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Last one...


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Great pics! Tucker looks so clean even after running through the dust, grass and woods. He's a beautiful boy.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Wonderful pictures. Tucker is one handsome dude.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a beautiful guy - love his eyes! Thanks for sharing the pics - really good!

I'm so glad you had such a nice vacation with your family.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Great photos! And I have to agree, he looks clean even running out in the dust and woods. He is is a good looking guy! Beautiful hair he has!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Great photos! Glad you had a wonderful trip!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Great photos! I love the one of him looking out the window!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

What beautiful pictures! Looks like a wonderful area to visit. Glad your pup enjoyed himself...what a sweet face!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Fabulous pictures, Sheri! Tucker is gorgeous.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

I love your pics, the clarity is great and Tucker is so handsome with wonderful flowing hair,you can really tell he is a boy with a winning expression.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Glad you had a wonderful vacation Sheri. Your pics are fantastic. Aside from the beautiful scenery, you had one handsome subject to photo. As always, Tucker is gorgeous.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

what a beautiful boy! glad you both had a good time Sheri.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks for sharing your great photos. You did a fine job with your new camera.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Your Tucker and my Tucker look so much alike. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Tucker is so beautiful. Loved the pics.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Shari, those pictures are so awesome. In the one with Tucker looking out the window, I just want to reach in and pick one of the blades of grass (weeds, or whatever). Tucker looks handsome, as usual!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Those are some great photos and Tucker looks fabulous! My favorite is the one with him by the pine trees. What a cute shot.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Beautiful pictures, your new camera did an awesome job, and of course Tucker is an outstanding subject.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks, everyone! 

We had such a nice time. Tucker loves running around up there, with all the smells and things to investigate. I can't let him get very far from me at the cabin because there are badgers living nearby. He has to sniff every ground squirrel hole and sagebrush, check around every rock and board. He's so much fun to watch that sometimes I forget the scenery and just watch him!

He's been a little sad since we got back home. He misses all my family, the things to do, and his little "cousin" the yorkie-poo.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Sheri, I loved the photos! Tucker is just so gorgeous. What wonderful shots of your vacation!


----------

